# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας

## natasa

ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ μέρος της πίτας των 700 και πλέον εκατ. δολαρίων, που διαθέτει κάθε χρόνο ο ελληνικός εφοπλισμός στους διεθνείς νηογνώμονες για την παρακολούθηση των πλοίων, διεκδικεί ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας (Ε.Ν.), ο οποίος πραγματοποιεί σημαντικά αναπτυξιακά βήματα τα τελευταία χρόνια.

O Eλληνικός Νηογνώμονας ακολουθεί τη μοίρα όλων των άλλων «παραναυτιλιακών», λεγόμενων, δραστηριοτήτων στη χώρα μας, οι οποίες «φυτοζωούν» στο πλάι μίας τεράστιας εμπορικής ναυτιλίας.

Η διοίκηση του Νηογνώμονα επιδιώκει να αντιστρέψει την εικόνα αυτή και, τον τελευταίο χρόνο, έχει πραγματοποιήσει επαφές με σημαντικούς Ελληνες εφοπλιστές αλλά και άλλους φορείς της ναυτιλίας Ενωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών Ελληνική Ναυτιλιακή Συνεργασία του Λονδίνου), προκειμένου να «πείσει» ότι μπορεί να επιθεωρεί και ελέγχει πλοία σε επίπεδα ανάλογα των μεγάλων διεθνών νηογνωμόνων.

Οπως τόνισε ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα, Κωνσταντίνος Χίου, στη χθεσινή ετήσια Κεντρική Επιτροπή του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα, «έγινε πλέον πίστη σε όλους τους ναυτιλιακούς φορείς ότι ένα ισχυρός εθνικός νηογνώμονας είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμος και αναγκαίος».

Επιχειρώντας έναν απολογισμό της δράσης του Ε.Ν. κατά τη χρονιά που κλείνει, ο κ. Χίου ανέφερε, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι σημαντικός σταθμός ήταν η ανανέωση της αναγνώρισης του Ε.Ν. από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή έπειτα από συνεχή παρακολούθηση των επιδόσεών του και αυστηρή αξιολόγησή του από ομάδα εμπειρογνωμόνων.

Επίσης, τόνισε ότι η εξάλειψη του όρου «περιορισμένη αναγνώριση» (Limited Recognition»), που είχε δοθεί με την υπό αναθεώρηση κοινοτική οδηγία για τους νηογνώμονες, θα «διαλύσει» και τις τελευταίες παρερμηνείες που προκάλεσε αυτού του τύπου η αναγνώριση από την Ε.Ε.

Η «περιορισμένη αναγνώριση», σημείωσε, ουσιαστικά σημαίνει ότι, ενώ πληρούμε όλα τα ποιοτικά κριτήρια της οδηγίας, όπως και οι λοιποί νηογνώμονες, επειδή δεν πληρούμε τα δύο ποσοτικά κριτήρια (αριθμό και χωρητικότητα καταταγμένων πλοίων και αριθμό επιθεωρητών αποκλειστική απασχόλησης), δεν υποχρεούνται όλα τα κράτη-μέλη της Ε.Ε. να μας εξουσιοδοτήσουν να πιστοποιούμε πλοία των σημαιών τους, αλλά εναπόκειται στην πρωτοβουλία κάθε κράτους-μέλους να το πράξει, όπως ήδη έγινε με την Ελλάδα, Κύπρο και Μάλτα.

Η «περιορισμένη αναγνώριση» από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή δημιούργησε παρερμηνείες και προβλήματα χωρίς λόγο, τόνισε ο κ. Χίου και πρόσθεσε ότι ήδη η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή αναγνώρισε την αδικία και τα προβλήματα που δημιουργεί ο όρος αυτός στους μικρούς νηογνώμονες και προχωρεί στην εξάλειψή του στην υπό αναθεώρηση οδηγία.

Στην Κεντρική Επιτροπή μίλησαν ακόμη ο κ. Στυλιανός Ρίτσος, προϊστάμενος του τμήματος υπηρεσιών πλοίων, ο οποίος αναφέρθηκε στον τομέα προσφοράς υπηρεσιών ελέγχου και πιστοποίησης πλοίων εσωτερικών μεταφορών, και ο κ. Αλέξανδρος Θεοδουλίδης, προϊστάμενος τμήματος έρευνας και ανάπτυξης, ο οποίος αναφέρθηκε στις πρόσφατες εξελίξεις σε θέματα ναυτιλιακής νομοθεσίας και πολιτικής.

Την εκδήλωση άνοιξε ο πρόεδρος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου του Ε.Ν. ναύαρχος, Νίκος Παππάς, ο οποίος τόνισε τα σημαντικά βήματα προόδου που έκανε ο Νηογνώμονας κατά το τρέχον έτος.

Ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας, αργά μεν, αλλά σταθερά παγιώνεται ως βασική εθνική υποδομή και εξελίσσεται πραγματικά σε εθνικό νηογνώμονα, τόνισε ο κ. Παππάς. Ωστόσο, υπογράμμισε ότι, αν δεν υπάρξει αύξηση του αριθμού των πλοίων της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας που επιθεωρεί ο Ε.Ν., καθώς και ένταξη των μεγάλων ακτοπλοϊκών πλοίων στην κλάση του, διαφαίνεται άμεσος ο κίνδυνος συρρίκνωσης του και περιορισμού του, τόσο γεωγραφικά όσο και ποσοτικά σε ορισμένους μόνο τύπους πλοίων. 

Δεν νομίζω ότι επιτρέπεται να σταματήσουμε να ζητάμε την έμπρακτη στήριξη και βοήθεια της ναυτική μας οικογένειας, γιατί ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας δεν είναι επιχείρηση, δεν είναι μία απλή εταιρεία, είναι ένας θεσμός αναγκαίος για την πατρίδα μας, τόνισε ο κ. Παππάς.

ΠΗΓΗ: ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

* Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία του 2002, ο ελληνικός νηογνώμονας ήταν χαρακτηρισμένος απο τον ABS "target one" δηλαδή άμεσος έλεγχος στα πλοία που ήταν κατηγοριοποιημένα εδώ. Υπήρχε βάβαια η άποψη οτι αυτό ήταν ένα μέσο των Αμερικάνων να πλήξουν τους Έλληνες ιδιοκτήτες κρουαζιεροπλοίων που με σημαίες καρατών της Καραϊβικής τους είχαν "φάει" μεγάλο μερίδιο της αγοράς που βρισκόταν δίπλα τους. Η αλήθεια σίγουρα βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση.

----------


## Morgan

*Ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας, αργά μεν, αλλά σταθερά παγιώνεται ως βασική εθνική υποδομή και εξελίσσεται πραγματικά σε εθνικό νηογνώμονα, τόνισε ο κ. Παππάς. Ωστόσο, υπογράμμισε ότι, αν δεν υπάρξει αύξηση του αριθμού των πλοίων της ποντοπόρου ναυτιλίας που επιθεωρεί ο Ε.Ν., καθώς και ένταξη των μεγάλων ακτοπλοϊκών πλοίων στην κλάση του, διαφαίνεται άμεσος ο κίνδυνος συρρίκνωσης του και περιορισμού του, τόσο γεωγραφικά όσο και ποσοτικά σε ορισμένους μόνο τύπους πλοίων.* 

πολύ ενδιαφέρον Νατάσα....
μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα.
απίστευτο το πως σχετίζονται κάποια θέματα μεταξύ τους.

----------


## natasa

Έχεις δίκιο, όλα τα ναυτιλιακά θέματα σχετίζονται λίγο-πολύ μεταξύ τους, είναι ένας κύκλος που ορίζει τη συγκεκριμένη βιομηχανία. Ο  Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας όμως έχει πολύ δρόμο ακόμα για να κατακτήσει μια αξιοπρεπή θέση παγκοσμίως. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής  νομίζω οτι δεν διαθέτει ούτε την τεχνογνωσία, ούτε το ανάλογα καταρτισμένο και έμπειρο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό και σε καμιά περίπτωση το ανάλογο κύρος ενός μεγάλου νηογνωμονα. Τέλος, δυστυχώς, δεν μπορεί να εγκυηθεί υψηλό επίπεδο επιθεωρήσεων και για αυτό, όσες βελτιώσεις κι αν γίνουν μπορεί να τον αναβαθμίσουν αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι θα φτάσει ποτέ στο επίπεδο των μελών του IACS -με τίποτα.

----------


## Morgan

εδώ που τα λέμε, μήπως κάποιοι στον ΕΝ άργησαν να ξυπνήσουν?

----------


## natasa

Όταν οι μεγάλοι Νηογνώμονες κάνουν με επιτυχία τη δουλειά τους έδω και πάνω απο μισό αιώνα και παράλληλα η ελληνόκτητη ΕΝ είναι πρώτη σχεδόν άλλο τόσο, μάλλον αργά ξυπνήσανε.

----------


## Morgan

οι Ελληνες ισως να μπορουσαν να τον "σπρωξουν" , αλλα απο την στιγμη που το με ποιον νηογνωμονα εισαι εχει σημασια για το τι ναυλα κλεινεις και με ποιους.......μαλλον χλωμο!

ισως η εξειδικευση του (εστω και με "συρρικνωση" - γιατι τι ειναι τωρα?) π.χ. στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια να βοηθουσε?

----------


## natasa

Και να ήθελαν να τον "σπρώξουν" υπήρχε ποτέ περίπτωση να σταθεί σε κύρος, αλλά και ουσιαστικά ως προς τις επιλογές των ναυλωτών, δίπλα στους LLOYD'S ή στον DET NORSKE VERITAS; Αστεία πράγματα! Ούτε καν σύγκριση δεν μπορεί να γίνει, αυτοί παίζουν σε άλλη κατηγορία! 
Τώρα με την ακτοπλοϊα κάτι μπορεί να γίνει αλλά όχι σπουδαία πράγματα.

Αν σκεφτούμε οτι στην Αγγλία υπάρχουν μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα Naval Architecture για ναυπηγούς που τους δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να γίνουν επιθεωρητές νηογνωμόνων, βλέπουμε πόσο πίσω είμαστε! Γιατί αναβάθμιση νηογνώμονα χωρίς ανθρώπους με τις ανάλογες γνώσεις δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να γίνει.

Το πρόβλημα είναι πώς θα προσελκύσουμε πλοία σ' ένα μάλλον "κακό" νηογνώμονα ή πώς θα τον βελτιώσουμε για να βελτιώσουμε μαζί και τις προοπτικές του;

----------


## Morgan

> Και να ήθελαν να τον "σπρώξουν" υπήρχε ποτέ περίπτωση να σταθεί σε κύρος, αλλά και ουσιαστικά ως προς τις επιλογές των ναυλωτών, δίπλα στους LLOYD'S ή στον DET NORSKE VERITAS; Αστεία πράγματα! Ούτε καν σύγκριση δεν μπορεί να γίνει, αυτοί παίζουν σε άλλη κατηγορία! 
> Τώρα με την ακτοπλοϊα κάτι μπορεί να γίνει αλλά όχι σπουδαία πράγματα.


ΕΓΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΦΩΣ





> Αν σκεφτούμε οτι στην Αγγλία υπάρχουν μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα Naval Architecture για ναυπηγούς που τους δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να γίνουν επιθεωρητές νηογνωμόνων, βλέπουμε πόσο πίσω είμαστε! Γιατί αναβάθμιση νηογνώμονα χωρίς ανθρώπους με τις ανάλογες γνώσεις δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να γίνει.


ΤΙ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ...ΕΔΩ , ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ (ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΝΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΞΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΗΣ ΓΝΩΣΗΣ) ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΛΕΧΩΣΗ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΩΝ MANAGEMENT ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΩΝ.
ΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΛΙΓΩΝ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΩΝ.





> Το πρόβλημα είναι πώς θα προσελκύσουμε πλοία σ' ένα μάλλον "κακό" νηογνώμονα ή πώς θα τον βελτιώσουμε για να βελτιώσουμε μαζί και τις προοπτικές του;


ΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ...ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΕ...ΑΛΛΑ....

----------


## Morgan

"small .... but well equipped" είναι το σλόγκαν του ελληνικού νηογνώμονα...
μικρός αλλά (θαυματουργός που λένε ) καλά εξοπλισμένος ...

ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στο νέο και πολύ καλό (ιδιαίτερα σε σχέση με το αισχρό παλιότερο σαιτ του) ιντερνετικό σπίτι του, δίνεται στις υπηρεσίες που παρέχει στα επιβατηγά πλοία με το εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό του.
Σημειώνεται επίσης ότι είναι αναγνωρισμένος από την ΕΕ και εξουσιοδοτημένος από 28 χώρες.

----------


## efouskayak

Και ωραία γραφεία αν θυμάμαι καλά ... :?

----------


## Morgan

8O  8O

----------


## efouskayak

Αν θυμάμαι καλά εχουν ένα μεγάλο αίθριο με πολλά λουλούδια στην μέση του χώρου  :!:

----------


## Morgan

δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασια να σκεφτω ΚΑΝ το πως εφτασες και τι εκανες στα γραφειο του HRS ( 8) ) και προχωραω λεγοντας οτι οι χωρες που τον εχουν αναγνωρισει και εξουσιοδοτησει να ελεγχει και να πιστοποιει πολοια φεραντα την σημαια τους ειναι :
BANGLADESH
MALTA
BELIZE
MARSHALL ISLANDS 
CAMBODIA
MAURITIUS
COMOROS
MONGOLIA 
CYPRUS
PANAMA
DOMINICA COMMONWEALTH 
PHILIPPINES
EGYPT
QATAR 
ERITREA
SAUDI ARABIA 
GEORGIA
SOUTH AFRICA 
GHANA
SRI LANKA 
ST.VINCENT AND THE GRENANDINES 
JORDAN
SYRIA 
JAMAICA
UKRAINE 
LEBANON
VENEZUELA
MALDIVES

----------


## efouskayak

> δεν θα μπω στην διαδικασια να σκεφτω ΚΑΝ το πως εφτασες και τι εκανες στα γραφειο του HRS ( 8) )


ναι δεν είναι και το θέμα  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

μπορει να γινει!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα Traffic News

----------


## gvaggelas

ΔΙΜΕΡΗ συμφωνία μεταξύ του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα και του Τουρκικού Νηογνώμονα (Turk Lloydou Vakfi) υπεγράφη χθες στο Πειραιά. Από πλευράς του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα τη συμφωνία υπέγραψε ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος, Κωνσταντίνος Χίου, και από πλευράς του τουρκικού ο πρόεδρός του, καθηγητής A. Yucel Οdabasi.
Μιλώντας στην εκδήλωση ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα, Κωνσταντίνος Χίου, τόνισε ότι η συγκεκριμένη συμφωνία είναι διαφορετική αλλά και σημαντικότερη από άλλες ανάλογες συμφωνίες για δύο λόγους.
Ο πρώτος γιατί είμαστε και οι δύο αποφασισμένοι να μετουσιώσουμε τους όρους της σε έργο που θα αποδώσει αμφίπλευρα στους τομείς της τεχνογνωσίας, εκπαίδευσης, εμπειρίας και εξειδίκευσης και θα επιτρέψει και στις δύο πλευρές να διευρύνουν το χώρο στον οποίο δραστηριοποιούνται γεωγραφικά και τεχνικά, καθώς επίσης και να εμπλουτίσουν τους καταλόγους τους με καινούρια πλοία και δραστηριότητες.
Οι συγκεκριμένοι τομείς και οι αντίστοιχες προτεραιότητες όπου θα βασιστεί η συνεργασία θα συζητηθούν και θα προωθηθούν με βάση τους όρους της συμφωνίας.
Ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι ότι με τη συνεργασία μας αυτή προχωρούμε κατά ένα τουλάχιστον βήμα τη προσέγγιση των δυο λαών και τις επαφές με έργα ειρηνικά.
Επισημαίνεται ότι ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας έχει υπογράψει τα τελευταία χρόνια μία σειρά ανάλογων συμφωνιών με άλλους νηογνώμονες με στόχο την καλύτερη δυνατή αξιοποίηση των πλεονεκτημάτων που παρουσιάζουν εκείνοι σε συνδυασμό με αντίστοιχη προσφορά υπηρεσιών όπου μόνο ο Ε.Ν. μπορεί να υπερέχει όπως τόνισε ο κ. Χίου.
Έτσι τα τελευταία χρόνια υπέγραψε συμφωνίες με τον Shipping Register of Ukraine, τον Indian Register of Shipping καθιέρωσε στενή συνεργασία με τον Polish Register of Shipping, ξεκίνησε συζητήσεις με τον Bulgarian Register of Shipping και τον Russian River Register.
Τέλος, όπως είπε ο κ. Χίου στο πλαίσιο του σχεδίου αναδιοργάνωσης και εκσυγχρονισμού που υλοποιεί την τελευταία 5ετίας ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας έχει προχωρήσει τις σχέσεις του με σημαντικούς φορείς της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλίας αλλά και την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή με στόχο την καταξίωσή του διεθνώς και την αύξηση του πελατολογίου του. Αλλωστε ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας έχει αναγνωρισθεί και από την Ε.Ε. 


Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική, 1/11/2006

----------


## hspanop

*"Κατεβάζει ρολά" ο Νηογνώμονας*

		 											 										 			Στον "αέρα" θα βρεθούν σύντομα τα 85 πλοία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, καθώς ή Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση απαγορεύει στο εξής στον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα να εκδίδει πιστοποιητικά ασφαλείας για τα κοινοτικά πλοία.

Αιτία αποτελεί η νέα κοινοτική οδηγία, σύμφωνα με την οποία για να έχουν τη δυνατότητα έκδοσης πιστοποιητικών ασφαλείας οι νηογνώμονες, θα πρέπει να έχουν παρακολουθήσει την κατασκευή των πλοίων από την αρχή ως το τέλος.

Δυστυχώς, από το σύνολο των νηογνωμόνων που έχουν στη κλάση τους τα πλοία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας, ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας είναι ο μοναδικός που δεν πληροί αυτό το κριτήριο.

Συνεπώς, ο ιδιωτικοποιημένος οργανισμός οδηγείται στο κλείσιμο με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργείται αναστάτωση στα νησιά που θα αποκοπούν. Παράλληλα, ανησυχία επικρατεί μεταξύ των πλοιοκτητριών εταιριών που θα υποστούν ένα ακόμα οικονομικό βάρος.

*Με βάση* τη νέα οδηγία, ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας έλαβε εντολή να διακόψει την έκδοση πιστοποιητικών από τις 4 Αυγούστου.

Κατόπιν αυτού, θα πρέπει οι πλοιοκτήτριες εταιρίες των 85 πλοίων της Ακτοπλοίας να αναζητήσουν νέους νηογνώμονες προκειμένου τα πλοία τους να έχουν τη δυνατότητα συνέχισης των δρομολογίων, ενώ οι εταιρίες θα έχουν περιθώριο ενός έτους για τη μεταπήδησή τους σε άλλο νηογνώμονα.

Εξάλλου, διακόσιες οικογένειες που ζουν σήμερα από τη λειτουργία του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα θα βρεθούν στην ανεργία.

http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=89723

----------


## mastrovasilis

Φρένο» στην προσπάθεια για ανάπτυξη που κάνει ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας επιχειρεί να «βάλει» η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή με μια αιφνιδιαστική κίνηση.

Την ώρα που κάθε χρόνο ο Ε.Ν. βελτιώνει την θέση του στη λίστα του Μνημονίου του Παρισίων (Paris MOU) η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή σε αιφνιδιαστική επιστολή της προς τον Νηογνώμονα στις 24 Ιουλίου 2008 η οποία παραλήφθηκε στις 30 Ιουλίου, του ανακοίνωσε ότι δεν θα ανανεώσει την αναγνώρισή της, η οποία λήγει στις 4 Αυγούστου 2008., «δεν συντρέχουν επί του παρόντος οι απαραίτητες προϋποθέσεις για την επέκταση ή ανανέωση της περιορισμένης αναγνώρισης του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα», ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά στην επιστολή της η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή.

Μάλιστα χθες με κατεπείγον σήμα του το ΥΕΝΑΝΠ ενημέρωσε τον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα για τις κινήσεις που πρέπει να κάνει από εδώ και πέρα. Από την πλευρά του πάντως ο Ε.Ν. αντέδρασε, αφού είναι πεπεισμένος ότι η άποψη της Επιτροπής «είναι ουσιαστικά και νομικά εσφαλμένη», και για τον λόγο αυτό προσφεύγει άμεσα ενώπιον του Πρωτοδικείου των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων με αίτημα την αναστολή εκτελέσεώς της και την ακύρωσή της.

Στο πλευρό του Ε.Ν. τάσσεται και η Ένωση Πλοιοκτητών Ελληνικών Σκαφών Τουρισμού που με χθεσινή τους επιστολή προς τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Γιώργο Βουλγαράκη, αφού κάνουν λεπτομερή αναφορά στα προβλήματα που θα αντιμετωπίσει ο κλάδος από την άρση της αναγνώρισης του Ε.Ν. από την Ε.Ε. ζητά από τον υπουργό την παρέμβαση στα όργανα της Ε.Ε. για την ανανέωση της αναγνώρισης της Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα προκειμένου όπως τονίζει να μην «αφανιστεί ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της ναυτιλίας και η εμπειρία που έχει αποκτηθεί στο χώρο του Θαλάσσιου Τουρισμού». 

Η επόμενη ημέρα 

Μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει η υπόθεση και μετά την εγκύκλιο του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμων «θα εξακολουθήσει αρμοδίως τις εργασίες του, τα δε πιστοποιητικά επιθεωρήσεων των πλοίων με Κοινοτική Σημαία, δηλαδή της Ελλάδας - εκτός των Πρωτοκόλλων τα οποία και δεν επηρεάζονται από την παραπάνω εξουσιοδότηση - της Μάλτας και της Κύπρου θα εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν μέχρι το πέρας της ισχύος τους.

Για δε τα πλοία με άλλες Σημαίες τίποτα από τα παραπάνω δεν ισχύει, διότι και αυτά όπως και τα Ελληνικά Πρωτόκολλα δεν επηρεάζονται από την ανανέωση ή όχι της αναγνώρισης του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση». «Στο μεταξύ αναμένεται η δικαστική διευθέτηση της εκκρεμότητας και η κατ' επέκταση ομαλή συνέχιση των επιθεωρήσεων και πιστοποιήσεων», υπογραμμίζει ο νηογνώμονας. 

Πού κολλάει η Επιτροπή 

Η Επιτροπή κατά τους ελέγχους που έχουν γίνει στον Ε.Ν. σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες έχει κάνει οκτώ παρατηρήσεις. Ορισμένες εξ αυτών είναι θέματα ενημέρωσης για απλές διαδικασίες που αφορούν τους επιθεωρητές που έχει, ενώ άλλα αφορούν θέματα πρόληψης και ρύπανσης, καθώς και θέματα που έχουν να κάνουν με τη συνεργασία ανάμεσα στους νηογνώμονες. 

Η νέα οδηγία 

Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή έλαβε αυτή την απόφαση για τον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα, σε μία κρίσιμη περίοδο για τους νηογνώμονες σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο αφού βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη δύο βασικές υποθέσεις.

Η πρώτη έχει να κάνει με την νέα υπό κατάθεση οδηγία για την αναγνώριση νηογνωμόνων στην Ε.Ε. και για την οποία ο ελληνικός νηογνώμονας έχει ζητήσει να κρίνονται με βάση τα ποιοτικά και όχι τα ποσοτικά κριτήρια. Το δεύτερο είναι η έρευνα που πραγματοποίησε σε εταιρείες μέλη της Διεθνούς Ένωσης Νηογνωμόνων IACS, με σκοπό να διαπιστώσει εάν υφίσταται ένα ιδιότυπο καρτέλ.

πηγή Ναυτεμπορική.

----------


## perseus

Στον "αέρα" αναμένεται να βρεθούν σύντομα τα 85 πλοία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, καθώς ή Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση απαγορεύει στο εξής στον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα να εκδίδει πιστοποιητικά ασφαλείας για τα κοινοτικά πλοία.
Ιδρύθηκε το 1919. Ασχημη εξέλιξη.......

----------


## sylver23

δηλ αμα το απαγορεψει ,τοτε ποιος θα εκδιδει?

----------


## mastrovasilis

Δες εδώ αγαπητέ φίλε sylver23. :Wink:

----------


## minoan

Εκπνέει σήμερα η 17μηνη προσωρινή παράταση λειτουργίας για τον ελληνικό νηογνώμονα που είχε δοθεί από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.

Για τον λόγο αυτό από την Τετάρτη δεν θα μπορεί να επιθεωρεί ή να εκδίδει πιστοποιητικό για τα πλοία με κοινοτική σημαία, ανάμεσά τους τα υπό ελληνική σημαία ποντοπόρα πλοία, τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας, τα αλιευτικά και τα 3.600 γιοτ.

Όλα αυτά τα πλοία θα πρέπει να λάβουν πιστοποιητικό από άλλο νηογνώμονα.

Όσα πιστοποιητικά εκδόθηκαν ή θεωρήθηκαν μέχρι τη Δευτέρα θα ισχύουν μέχρι την ημερομηνία λήξης ή θεώρησής τους και πάντως όχι αργότερα από την 28η Φεβρουαρίου 2011.

Η οριστική απόφαση για τον ελληνικό νηογνώμονα θα ληφθεί στις 14 Οκτωβρίου, όταν και θα συνεδριάσει η αρμόδια επιτροπή της Ε.Ε.

*πηγή*

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι ένα γερό χαστούκι για την Ελληνική Εμπορική Ναυτιλία, την μεγαλύτερη στον κόσμο, που δεν αξιώθηκε να έχει ένα αξιόπιστο και σοβαρό Νηογνώμονα. Θεωρώ ότι είναι λυπηρό αυτό το γεγονός.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αυτό είναι ένα γερό χαστούκι για την Ελληνική Εμπορική Ναυτιλία, την μεγαλύτερη στον κόσμο, που δεν αξιώθηκε να έχει ένα αξιόπιστο και σοβαρό Νηογνώμονα. Θεωρώ ότι είναι λυπηρό αυτό το γεγονός.



Φίλε Leo μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τις λέξεις *ντροπή κ ξεφτίλα*???? :Mad:

----------


## van62

Καθε κατεργαρης στον ...παγκο του αργα η γρηγορα!!!!!
Επεται κ συνεχεια για αλλους ετσι για να μην ξεχναμε οτι ζουμε σε μια ΜΠΑΝΑΝΙΑ χωρα κατωτερη της Μποτσουανας!!!!!!
Αυτο το γνωριζαμε οσοι ξερουμε το αντικειμενο οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα γινονταν και οσοι καταλαβαν καταλαβαν.....

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=12772

Προβληματα στον ελληνικο νηογνωμονα

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Νομίζω ότι τα δημοσιέυματα κινδυνολογούν λιγάκι. Πίο ψύχραιμο είναι το άρθρο της Lloyd's List εδώ http://www.lloydslist.com/ll/sector/...icle171272.ece που αντιγράφω παρακάτω (έχουν την κακή συνήθεια να τα σβήνουν μετά απο καιρό:
HELLENIC Register of Shipping will avoid de-recognition when the European Union meets to decide its fate next month, the company has predicted.
The  Greek classification society has done enough to satisfy inspectors its  multiple failings have been rectified, according to managing director  Dimitrios Gousis.
But Brussels sources cast doubt on the prediction on the grounds that inspectors have uncovered continued management failings.
”We  have made changes in our chain of command, and to surveys,” Mr Gousis  told LloydΆs List. “We have invested a lot of money in areas such as  training.” Asked if the EU will lift its threat of de-recognition, he  replied simply: “Yes”.
The EUΆs committee on safe seas and the  prevention of pollution from ships, better known as Coss, is due to meet  in mid-July to discuss whether or not to de-recognise Hellenic. The  society was effectively suspended early last year after inspectors found  “serious shortcomings” in its quality control and other problems with  monitoring of surveyors; the respect of statutory requirements; the use  of non-exclusive surveyors; and certificates.
Hellenic was banned  from taking on new business for 17 months, a period that expires on  October 1. Management was ordered to attend a quality training  programme, while all surveyors from offices outside Greece were  re-trained and their qualifications re-certified. The EU demanded  progress reports every two months and instructed the Greek authorities  to “make the necessary preparatory arrangements in case the  organisationΆs recognition could no longer be extended at the end of  this period”. Hellenic was only spared de-recognition after Greece  argued that such a move would lead to the collapse of the archipelagoΆs  ferry fleet, the economyΆs lifeblood. De-recognition would leave ships  without class and unable to trade, Athens argued.
EU recognition  allows classification societies to work on behalf of states, essentially  taking on the stateΆs inspection role, in addition to standard  commercial business with shipowners and yards. In the words of one  Hellenic competitor, de-recognition would be “terrible” for any  recognised organisation, as the EU-approved societies are known,because  it would translate directly into a major loss of revenue.
“Hellenic would become a national classification society rather than an international society,” said one Brussels source.
Another  industry source was less apocalyptic: “De-recognition might not mean  much to shipowners. Much of the commercial business would continue if it  had nothing to do with EU recognition.”
The last Coss meeting, in  early May, examined “provisional findings” from a European Commission  assessment. The meeting minutes read: “The Commission services briefed  the committee on their provisional findings in the assessment of this  organissation till now and on the calendar for a decision on whether or  not to extend the organisationΆs recognition.” In attendance were  officials from transport ministries, maritime authorities and  coastguards from across Europe
One EU source described the  provisional findings as “poor”, adding: “there has been little  improvement in terms of HellenicΆs quality control.” The commission  would however not confirm this.
Mr Gousis dismissed such reports,  saying: “We are still waiting for the final European Maritime Safety  Agency assessment. The decision will be made in mid-July. For the moment  everything is suspended.”

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Την απόφαση της 2009/354/EC (στον marinenews από παραδρομή την γράφουν  2009/3540/EC) μπορέιτε να τη δείτε εδώ http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...042:01:EL:HTML ή στο συνημμένο αρχείο pdf.

Στέκομαι στην παράγραφο της αιτιολογίας:

(8 ) ΚατΆ αίτηση των ελληνικών αρχών, πραγματοποιήθηκε νέα αξιολόγηση  του οργανισμού με βάση δύο επιθεωρήσεις εξακρίβωσης που διενήργησε ο  EMSA από τις 12 έως τις 20 Νοεμβρίου 2008.
(9) Παρά το γεγονός ότι  κατά την επαναξιολόγηση διαπιστώθηκε περιορισμένη βελτίωση, κατέστη  δυνατόν να άρει η Επιτροπή μόνον ένα σημείο μη συμμόρφωσης από εκείνα  που είχαν εντοπισθεί προηγουμένως. Σοβαρές ελλείψεις παραμένουν λοιπόν  όσον αφορά, μεταξύ άλλων, την ποιότητα και τη διατήρηση των κανόνων του  οργανισμού, τα συστήματα του οργανισμού για την εκπαίδευση και την  παρακολούθηση των επιθεωρητών, την τήρηση τόσο των απαιτήσεων βάσει του  νόμου όσο και των κανόνων και των διαδικασιών του ίδιου του οργανισμού,  την αποδοχή νέων πλοίων στο μητρώο του οργανισμού, τη χρήση μη  αποκλειστικών επιθεωρητών, καθώς και τα μέτρα που λήφθηκαν μετά από  απαγόρευση του απόπλου πλοίων από τις αρχές ελέγχου του κράτους του  λιμένα για λόγους συνδεόμενους με τα πιστοποιητικά που εξέδωσε ο  οργανισμός για τα πλοία αυτά. Η επαναξιολόγηση του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα  δεν επέτρεψε στην Επιτροπή να βεβαιωθεί ότι ο οργανισμός έχει μέχρι τώρα  εντοπίσει και αντιμετωπίσει τις βασικές αιτίες των ελλείψεων που  διαπιστώθηκαν κατά την προηγούμενη αξιολόγηση, ούτε και την περίπτωση  επανάληψής τους· και η Επιτροπή αξιολόγησε και πραγματεύθηκε την  επικινδυνότητα του στόλου που έχει στο μητρώο του, συνεπεία των  ελλείψεων αυτών.

----------


## Leo

Την παράγραφο την διαβάσαμε αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Δεν βρίσκω ότι δεν κινδυνολογεί κανείς επειδή μας αδειάζει στεγνά στον Κεάδα.... Αυτό αξίζαμε. Οι ξένοι είναι τεχνοκράτες, λένε τα Σύκα Σύκα και την Σκάφη Σκάφη. Επιπλέον νομίζω ότι ο Ελληνικός νηογνώμονας ελάχιστη σχέση έχει με τη Ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία, ευτυχώς δηλαδή και δεν χρειάζεται να μπει τώρα που πάτωσε σε αυτό το κομμάτι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ναι έχεις δίκιο Leo όταν είχε πρωτοδημιουργηθεί το θέμα ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας απασχολούσε την ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία, ενώ τώρα πια όχι οπότε νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερα σε αυτή την ενότητα.

Η απόφαση της ΕΕ του Μαρτίου του 2009 απαγόρευε μέσα στην παράταση των 17 μηνών (που λήγει σήμερα) να εγγράφονται νέα βαπόρια. Ακόμ και τα περισσότερα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι σε ξένους νηογνώμονες. Οπότε η εξέλιξη ήταν σχεδόν προδιαγεγραμμένη.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Ειναι κριμα ομως που σε μια χωρα που της ανηκει το μεγαλυτερο κομματι του παγκοσμιου στολου(μιλαω για ελληνοκτητα πλοια) να μην εχει δικο της νηογνωμονα ειναι ντροπη

----------


## sv1xv

Πριν από χρόνοα, οι μαθητές συνήθιζαν να απαγγέλουν το ακόλουθο αστείο ψευτο-γερμανικό ρητό: *Mit porden kein avgen waffen k&#246;nnen*. Φοβάμαι πως στην περίπτωση του Ε.Ν. ταιριάζει γάντι.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Πριν από χρόνοα, οι μαθητές συνήθιζαν να απαγγέλουν το ακόλουθο αστείο ψευτο-γερμανικό ρητό: *Mit porden kein avgen waffen k&ouml;nnen*. Φοβάμαι πως στην περίπτωση του Ε.Ν. ταιριάζει γάντι.


μεταφραση για οσους δεν ξερουν γερμανικα εχουμε?

----------


## sv1xv

> μεταφραση για οσους δεν ξερουν γερμανικα εχουμε?


Δεν είναι γερμανικά φίλε μου! Εννοεί ότι με π... δεν βάφονται αυγά. Κοινώς, αν θέλεις να έχεις να έχεις νηογνώμονα που να παίζει στο καρτέλ των μεγάλων (ABS, DNT, Lloyds, RINA, Germanischer Lloyd, BV κλπ) πρέπει να επενδύσεις πολλά. Από σημερινό άρθρο της "Ν" που ήδη κλειδώθηκε:
*
Τα ελάχιστα κριτήρια αναγνώρισης*

Τα ελάχιστα κριτήρια που προβλέπει ο κανονισμός 391/2009 της 23ης Απριλίου 2009 της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, για την αναγνώριση και λειτουργία των Νηογνωμόνων, είναι μεταξύ άλλων:
Ο αναγνωρισμένος οργανισμός πρέπει να είναι σε θέση να αποδεικνύει ότι διαθέτει εκτεταμένη πείρα σε αξιολογήσεις του σχεδιασμού και της κατασκευής εμπορικών πλοίων.Ο αναγνωρισμένος οργανισμός πρέπει να είναι επανδρωμένος ανά πάσα στιγμή με σημαντικό διοικητικό, τεχνικό, βοηθητικό και ερευνητικό προσωπικό ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του στόλου της κλάσης του, της σύνθεσης και της συμμετοχής του οργανισμού στην κατασκευή και την μετατροπή πλοίων.Ο αναγνωρισμένος οργανισμός δεν πρέπει να είναι υπό τον έλεγχο πλοιοκτητών ή ναυπηγών ή άλλων οι οποίοι αναπτύσσουν εμπορική δραστηριότητα στην κατασκευή, τον εξοπλισμό, την επισκευή ή την εκμετάλλευση πλοίων.Ο αναγνωρισμένος οργανισμός παρέχει παγκόσμια κάλυψη με τους αποκλειστικά απασχολούμενους επόπτες του ή, σε εξαιρετικές και δεόντως δικαιολογημένες περιπτώσεις, με αποκλειστικά απασχολούμενους επόπτες άλλων αναγνωρισμένων οργανισμών.Ο αναγνωρισμένος οργανισμός διασφαλίζει ότι:

1) οι κανόνες και οι διαδικασίες καταρτίζονται και διατηρούνται κατά τρόπο συστηματικό

2) οι κανόνες και οι διαδικασίες τηρούνται και εφαρμόζεται εσωτερικό σύστημα μέτρησης της ποιότητας των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών

3) πληρούνται οι απαιτήσεις των θεσμοθετημένων εργασιών για τις οποίες έχει εξουσιοδοτηθεί ο αναγνωρισμένος οργανισμός

4) είναι καθορισμένες και τεκμηριωμένες οι αρμοδιότητες, οι εξουσίες του προσωπικού

5) όλες οι εργασίες εκτελούνται υπό συνθήκες οι οποίες τελούν υπό έλεγχο

6) εφαρμόζεται σύστημα διαπίστωσης των ικανοτήτων των επιθεωρητών και συνεχούς ενημέρωσης των γνώσεών τους

7) οι έλεγχοι και οι επιθεωρήσεις που επιβάλλει το εναρμονισμένο σύστημα ελέγχου και πιστοποίησης για τις οποίες είναι εξουσιοδοτημένος ο αναγνωρισμένος οργανισμός διενεργούνται σύμφωνα με τη διάταξη A.948(23) του ΙΜΟ

8 ) καθορίζονται σαφείς και άμεσες σχέσεις ευθύνης και ελέγχου μεταξύ των κεντρικών και περιφερειακών γραφείων του αναγνωρισμένου οργανισμού και μεταξύ των αναγνωρισμένων οργανισμών και των επιθεωρητών τους.Ο αναγνωρισμένος οργανισμός πρέπει να αναπτύσσει, να εφαρμόζει και να διατηρεί αποτελεσματικό εσωτερικό σύστημα ποιότητας με βάση τα κατάλληλα μέρη διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένων προτύπων ποιότητας και σύμφωνα προς το πρότυπο EN ISO/IEC 17020:2004 και το πρότυπο EN ISO 9001:2000.

----------


## DimitrisT

*«Τρικυμία» στην ακτοπλοΐα από τα προβλήματα του Νηογνώμονα*

Πηγή: naftemporiki.gr

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο ελληνικός νηογνώμονας εξέδωσε εχτές τη συνημμένη ανακοίνωση. Δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρει γιατί δεν έγιναν οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες ώστε να έχει την αναγνώρηση της Ευρωπαική Ένωση πριν λήξει η προθεσμία των 17 μηνών που είχε τεθεί από την ΕΕ η οπόια ήταν ήδη η τεταρτη παράταση όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στην σχετική απόφαση της ΕΕ (2009/3540/EC):

"Σύμφωνα με το αίτημα των ελληνικών αρχών, η Επιτροπή στις 22 Απριλίου  1998 χορήγησε με την απόφαση 98/295/ΕΚ [2] περιορισμένη αναγνώριση στον  Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα διάρκειας τριών ετών τα αποτελέσματα της  αναγνώρισης αυτής περιορίζονταν στην Ελλάδα. Μετά τη λήξη της  αναγνώρισης και κατόπιν αίτησης των ελληνικών αρχών, χορηγήθηκε νέα  περιορισμένη αναγνώριση με την απόφαση 2001/890/ΕΚ της Επιτροπής [3],  για δεύτερη περίοδο τριών ετών, της οποίας τα αποτελέσματα περιορίζονταν  και πάλι στην Ελλάδα. Η αναγνώριση του οργανισμού παρατάθηκε με την  απόφαση 2005/623/ΕΚ της Επιτροπής [4], στις 3 Αυγούστου 2005, για τρίτη  περίοδο τριών ετών, τα αποτελέσματα της οποίας περιορίζονταν στην Ελλάδα  και την Κύπρο, με βάση αίτημα των ελληνικών και των κυπριακών αρχών.  Κατόπιν αίτησης των αρχών της Μάλτας, η αναγνώριση επεκτάθηκε στη  συνέχεια στη Μάλτα το 2006 με την απόφαση 2006/382/ΕΚ της Επιτροπής [5],  στις 22 Μαΐου 2006, με ίδια ημερομηνία λήξης.(4) Η περιορισμένη αναγνώριση του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα έληξε στις 3 Αυγούστου 2008."




Ουσιαστικά αναφέρει ότι μπορέι να εκδίδει πιστοποιητικά για πλοία που δεν εμπίπτουν στις συνθήκες SOLAS. MARPOL και Load Line, και ελπίζει στην αναγνώριση από την ΕΕ στο μέλλον. Πάντως αναφέρεται ρητά στην απόφαση της ΕΕ ότι:

 Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κοινοτική αναγνώριση, δεν επιτρέπεται στα κράτη μέλη  να αναθέσουν στον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα καθήκοντα εξέτασης και  πιστοποίησης πλοίων με βάση τις διεθνείς συμβάσεις σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 3  παράγραφος 2 της οδηγίας 94/57/ΕΚ, ενόσω για την ταξινόμηση πλοίου από  τον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα δεν πληρούνται πλέον οι απαιτήσεις του άρθρου 14  παράγραφος 1 της εν λόγω οδηγίας. Απαγορεύεται επίσης στα κράτη μέλη να  επιτρέψουν στον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα να πραγματοποιεί επιθεωρήσεις  σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 10 παράγραφος 5 της οδηγίας 98/18/ΕΚ του Συμβουλίου,  της 17ης Μαρτίου 1998, για τους κανόνες και τα πρότυπα ασφαλείας για τα  επιβατηγά πλοία [7], ενόσω για την ταξινόμηση πλοίου από τον ΕΝ δεν  πληρούνται πλέον οι απαιτήσεις του άρθρου 6 παράγραφος 1 στοιχείο α) της  εν λόγω οδηγίας.

----------


## sv1xv

> Δυστυχώς δεν αναφέρει γιατί δεν έγιναν οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες ώστε να έχει την αναγνώρηση της Ευρωπαική Ένωση πριν λήξει η προθεσμία των 17 μηνών....


Τι να αναφέρει? Ότι το οικονομικό κόστος των διορθωτικών ενεργειών, και ειδικά αυτών που σχετίζονται με το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό (επιθεωρητές), είναι πέρα από τις δυνατότητές του?

----------


## Leo

Καταπέλτης με πικρές αλήθειες το σημερινό άρθρο της *Εnet*.

----------


## Leo

Τα παρατράγουδα μιας τραγωδίας είναι δημοσιευνένα σε εκτενές άρθρο της *Ναυτεμπορικής*

*Ενσωμάτωση του Νηογνώμονα στον Κλάδο Ελέγχου Πλοίων*

*Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Δευτέρα, 18 Οκτωβρίου 2010 07:00* 

Αμεση λύση στα προβλήματα που έχουν ανακύψει λόγω της δυσλειτουργίας του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα, ζήτησαν με κοινή επιστολή τους ο πρόεδρος της Εθνικής Συνομοσπονδίας Ελληνικού Εμπορίου Βασίλης Κορκίδης και ο πρόεδρος του Συνδέσμου Εξαγωγέων Βορείου Ελλάδος, Δημήτρης Λακασάς προς τον υπουργό Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων, Νήσων και Αλιείας, Γιάννη Διαμαντίδη. 
Όπως του τονίζουν μια λύση που θα μπορούσε να βρεθεί είναι: «να εξετάσετε την ενσωμάτωση των υπηρεσιών του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα στον Κλάδο Ελέγχου Εμπορικών Πλοίων (Διεύθυνση Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων) του υπουργείου σας». 
«Είναι γνωστό ότι η Ελλάδα είναι μία παραδοσιακά ναυτιλιακή χώρα και η εμπορική της ναυτιλία έχει διαδραματίσει ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό ρόλο στην οικονομική και κοινωνική ανάπτυξη της χώρας, στην αύξηση του κύρους της σε διεθνές επίπεδο και στην κοινωνική περιφερειακή συνοχή. 
Ο ναυτιλιακός κλάδος υπήρξε μάλιστα ο πρόδρομος της διεθνοποίησης των υπολοίπων οικονομικών κλάδων της χώρας, ο οποίος, παρά τον διεθνή χαρακτήρα του, διατηρεί στενούς δεσμούς με την υπόλοιπη ελληνική οικονομία», αναφέρουν στην επιστολή τους και προσθέτουν:
«Με αυτά τα δεδομένα τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει από τις 30.08.10 ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας, μια σημαντική επιχείρηση που σχετίζεται με τη ναυτιλία, μας προβληματίζει ιδιαίτερα. Μέχρι την παραπάνω ημερομηνία δεν είχε ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία ελέγχου και πιστοποίησης των υπηρεσιών που παρέχει από τα αρμόδια όργανα της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής με αποτέλεσμα το υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη να αναστείλει προσωρινά τη δραστηριότητα έκδοσης πιστοποιητικών αξιοπλοΐας και μάλιστα για όλες τις κατηγορίες και για όλα τα πλοία ανεξάρτητα από τη σημαία που έχουν υψωμένη».
*Τα προβλήματα* 
Όπως επισημαίνουν στον υπουργό σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες συνεπεία της εν λόγω ανάκλησης είναι να, βρίσκονται «στον αέρα» περίπου 5.800 σκάφη, τα οποία είναι εγγεγραμμένα και παρακολουθούνται από τον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα και τα οποία το Φεβρουάριο του επόμενου έτους, 2011, θα βρεθούν χωρίς πιστοποιητικά αξιοπλοΐας, εφόσον ως τότε δεν έχει δοθεί λύση στο θέμα της πιστοποίησης του παραπάνω οργανισμού.
Σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες, «ήδη ένας πολύ μεγάλος αριθμός διαχειριστών πλοίων εγγεγραμμένων στον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα να αποχωρήσει από αυτόν, έχοντας υποστεί οικονομική ζημιά, καθώς έχει ήδη πληρώσει για πιστοποιητικά που θα λήξουν το Φεβρουάριο του 2011 και θα πρέπει να πληρώσει ξανά για την έκδοση νέων πιστοποιητικών». 
*Τα μέτρα* 
Οι δύο φορείς εκτιμούν ότι το ζήτημα αυτό προέρχεται από μια ιδιωτική επιχείρηση με μακρά μεν ιστορία αλλά με συσσωρευμένα πλέον προβλήματα που εκθέτουν τη χώρα μας διεθνώς. 
«Απαιτείται λοιπόν να ληφθούν μέτρα από το υπουργείο σας που θα διασφαλίσουν την παροχή αξιόπιστων και υψηλού επιπέδου παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών προς την ελληνική και ξένη ναυτική βιομηχανία», επισημαίνουν και υπογραμμίζουν: «Τονίζουμε μάλιστα ότι, πέραν της πιστοποίησης πλοίων, και οι άλλες παρεχόμενες από τον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα υπηρεσίες όπως η πιστοποίηση προϊόντων βιομηχανίας και διασφάλισης ποιότητας ISO, ενδιαφέρουν ιδιαίτερα την ελληνική βιομηχανία παραναυτιλιακών δραστηριοτήτων όπως τις επιχειρήσεις τροφοδοσίας και πετρέλευσης πλοίων και ναυτικού εξοπλισμού (έπιπλα, ηλεκτρολογικά-ηλεκτρονικά είδη, κ.ά.), που επιθυμούν να αυξήσουν το μερίδιό τους στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας, ενισχύοντας άμεσα ή έμμεσα τις εξαγωγές τους», και καταλήγουν:
«Μία από τις λύσεις που θα μπορούσατε να εξετάσετε είναι η ενσωμάτωση των υπηρεσιών του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα στον Κλάδο Ελέγχου Εμπορικών Πλοίων (Διεύθυνση Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων) του υπουργείου σας».

----------


## mastrokostas

> «Απαιτείται λοιπόν να ληφθούν μέτρα από το υπουργείο σας που θα .......κτλ ,κλπ,κλπ


Βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω όλα τα χρόνια τέτοια κείμενα , που κάποιοι απαιτούν και κάποιοι μας γράφουν !  :Sad:   :Mad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το κέιμενο είναι λιγάκι παρπλαντητικό στο σημείο που λέει ότι "το υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη να αναστέλει προσωρινά τη  δραστηριότητα έκδοσης πιστοποιητικών αξιοπλοΐας και μάλιστα για όλες τις  κατηγορίες και για όλα τα πλοία ανεξάρτητα από τη σημαία που έχουν  υψωμένη». Δεν νομίζω ότι το ελληνικό υπουργείο έχει δικαιοδοσία να πάιρνει αποφάσεις για την κυβέρηση του Μπαγκλαντές ή των νησιών Μάρσαλ (δύο από τις χώρες που έχεουν αναγνωρίσει τον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα).
Η Ευρωπαική Επιτροπή ήταν σαφής, όπως φάινεται και στις συνημμένες παραπάνω αποφάσεις εδώ και χρόνια είχε προειδοποιήσει ότι αν συμορφωθέι με τις προδιαγραφέςλειτουργίας των υπόλοιπων νηογνωμώνων δεν θα μπορεί να εκδίδει πιστοποιητικά αξιοπλοΐας για πλοία που φέρουν κοινοτικές σημαίες. Παρόλο που είχε δοθέι ακι 15μηνη παράταση στην ασ\ρχική πρθεσμία δεν έγινε τίποτα. Επίσης δεν επηρεάζονται από την απόφαση οι πιστοποιήσεις για βιομηχανικές εφαρμογές (πιστοποιήσεις ανυξωτικών μέσων κ.λπ.).
Επίσης και η πρόταση είναι λίγο εκτός πραγματικότητας. Οι νηογνώμονες (διεθνώς Classification Societies) εξουσιοδοτούνται από τα κράτη για να εκδίδουν πιστοποιητικά αξιοπλοΐας. Η αξιοπλοΐα των πλοίων πρέπει να ελέγχεται και από θεσμούς της σημάιας (ευρύτερα γνωστό εσ FSC, Flag State Control) και από τα κράτη στα λιμάνια των οποίων κατπλέουν (PSC, Port State Control). Αν κατάλλαβα καλά προτείνεται να καταργηθέι ένα επίπεδο ελέγχου (νηογνωμονας) και να ενσωματωθεί σε ένα ανώτερο επίπεδο, τη στιγμή μάλιστα που έχει διαπιστωθέι ότι δεν μπορέι να ανταπεξέλθει.
Κάτι άλλο που δεν καταλλαβαίνω είναι γιατί γίνεται συνέχεια αναφορά για τα σκάφη. Αφού η απόφαση της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής αναφέρεται για τα πλοία που εμπίπτουν στις διατάξεις των διεθνών συμβάσεων όπως η SOLAS και η MARPOL. Ο SOLAS δεν έχει ισχύ σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό 3  του Α μσε:
Πολεμικά Πλοία
Φορτηγά πλοία κάτω των 500 κοχ
Πλοία χωρίς μηχανική πρόωση
Ξύλινα Πλοία πρωτόγονης κατασκευής
Πλοία αναψυχής που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται γαι εμπορευματικές μεταφορές
αλιευτικά πλοία. Επίσης η MARPOL ζητά την έκδοση πιστοποιητικών για πλοία πάνω από 200 κοχ ή που μεταφέρουν πάνω από 10 άτομα (Παράρτημα IV κανονισμός 2, έιναι το μικρότερο από τα μεγέθη πλοίων που αναφέρει στις διατάξεις της για γυποχρέωση πιστοποιητικών). Οπότε δεν καταλλαβαίνω σε τι μαπίνουν τα σκάφη αναψυχής.

Αλήθεια γιατί κανένας δεν απαιτεί επό τον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα να σοβαρευτεί και να εναρμονιστεί με τις ευρωπαικές προδιαγραφές, αλλά ψάχνουμε κάποιο παραθυράκι "να τη βολέψουμε";

----------


## sv1xv

> Αλήθεια γιατί κανένας δεν απαιτεί επό τον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα να σοβαρευτεί και να εναρμονιστεί με τις ευρωπαικές προδιαγραφές, αλλά ψάχνουμε κάποιο παραθυράκι "να τη βολέψουμε";


Γιατί η εναρμόνιση απαιτεί υπέρογκες δαπάνες, τις οποίες ο ΕΝ δεν μπορεί να καλύψει από τις εισπράξεις του, δεδομένου του πελατολογίου του.

----------


## Leo

Πηγή
 
*Ο υπουργός Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων υπέγραψε τις σχετικές εγκυκλίους*
*Εξάμηνη παράταση «ζωής» στον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα*
Τρίτη, 2 Νοεμβρίου 2010 07:00
URL: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/redirstory.asp?id=1890755 



Υπουργείο Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων: Ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας θα πρέπει στο διάστημα των έξι μηνών να προσαρμοστεί στις ευρωπαϊκές οδηγίες.Ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας πήρε την παράταση ζωής που ήθελε. Ο υπουργός Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων Νήσων και Αλιείας, Γιάννης Διαμαντίδης υπέγραψε τις σχετικές αποφάσεις οι οποίες δίνουν ζωή για έξι ακόμη μήνες στον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα.

Αν το «εξιτήριο» από την εντατική θα είναι μόνιμο εξαρτάται από την διοίκηση του Οργανισμού η οποία θα πρέπει να φροντίσει ώστε στο διάστημα αυτό να προσαρμοστεί πλήρως στις απαιτήσεις των Κοινοτικών οδηγιών.

Χθες από το ΥΘΥΝΑΛ ανακοινώθηκε ότι ο υπουργός Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων, Νήσων και Αλιείας, Γιάννης Διαμαντίδης υπέγραψε τις εγκυκλίους με τις οποίες 1ον χορηγούνται Πρωτόκολλα Γενικής Επιθεώρησης (πιστοποιητικά) στα πλοία (28) που λειτουργούσαν με προσωρινά πιστοποιητικά και τα οποία έληγαν στις 31 Οκτωβρίου και 2ον δίνεται εξάμηνη παράταση σε όλα τα πιστοποιητικά τα οποία έληγαν στις 28 Φεβρουαρίου 2011.

Στο διάστημα αυτό, προστίθεται στη ανακοίνωση, ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας θα πρέπει να προσαρμοστεί σύμφωνα με τις ευρωπαϊκές οδηγίες για τη χορήγηση των πιστοποιητικών.

Ο κ. Διαμαντίδης από την πρώτη στιγμή που "πάτησε" το πόδι του στο υπουργείο είχε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι θα δώσει στον ΕΝ τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο έτσι ώστε να διεκδικήσει την αναγνώρισή του από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή.

Εξάλλου σε ανακοίνωσή του ο ΕΝ σημειώνει ότι με την υπ' αριθμόν απόφαση 4124.1/38/2010 - 27.10.2010 του υπουργού Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων, Νήσων και Αλιείας κ. Ι. Διαμαντίδη, διευκρινίζεται ότι «τα πιστοποιητικά κλάσης και κυβερνητικής πιστοποίησης που εκδόθηκαν ή θεωρήθηκαν μέχρι την 30.08.2010 εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν μέχρι την ημερομηνία λήξης αυτών ή την ημερομηνία θεώρησής τους και πάντως, όχι αργότερα από την 30.08.2011».

Σημειώνεται ότι η προηγούμενη απόφαση του πρώην υπουργού Προστασίας του Πολίτη, Μιχάλη Χρυσοχοΐδη προέβλεπε ότι: 

- Πιστοποιητικά κλάσης και κυβερνητικής πιστοποίησης που εκδόθηκαν ή θεωρήθηκαν μέχρι την 30.08.2010 εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν μέχρι την ημερομηνία λήξης αυτών ή την ημερομηνία θεώρησής τους και πάντως όχι αργότερα από την 28.02.2011.

- Σε περιπτώσεις βλάβης/ ζημιάς πλοίου ο ΕΝ δύναται να διενεργεί τις αναγκαίες επιθεωρήσεις και να εκδίδει τα προβλεπόμενα βεβαιωτικά μόνο υπό την επίβλεψη της Ελληνικής Αρχής.

- Μετά τις 30/8/2010 ο Οργανισμός δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να εκδίδει νέα πιστοποιητικά πλοίων, σύμφωνα με την εθνική, διεθνή και κοινοτική νομοθεσία». 

*Νέα ερώτηση*

Στο μεταξύ σε μία ακόμη απάντηση του ευρωπαίου επίτροπου Siim kallas σχετικά με το μέλλον του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα τονίζεται ότι: «η Επιτροπή δεν αναμένει σοβαρή διαταραχή της αγοράς εγχώριων μεταφορών επιβατών στην Ελλάδα, λόγω της λήξης της αναγνώρισης του HRS, ιδίως αν ληφθεί υπόψη ότι τα πιστοποιητικά που εξέδωσε ο ΕΝ πριν από τη λήξη της αναγνώρισής του, εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν πλήρως και τα ενδιαφερόμενα πλοία μπορούν να συνεχίσουν την επιχειρησιακή τους λειτουργία. 

*ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΓΕΩΡΓΟΣ* - lkar@naftemporiki.gr

----------


## Trakman

Για να δούμε, θα σωθεί αυτή τη φορά η παρτίδα ή θα συζητάμε πάλι τα ίδια σε 6 μήνες;...

----------


## DimitrisT

*Συνεργασία-σωτηρία για τον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα με τον  LloydΆs Register*

Πηγή: marinews.gr

----------


## DimitrisT

*Νέα διοίκηση για τον Ελληνικό Νηογνώμονα*

Πηγή: theseanation.gr

----------


## pink floyd

Χωρίς να είμαι ιδιοκτήτης επαγγελματικού σκάφους,τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα και χωρίς να γνωρίζω πολύ καλά τα της γραφειοκρατικής τους διαδικασίας, μαθαίνω ότι πλέον την πιστοποίηση δεν θα την δίνει ο "Ελληνικός νηογνώμονας" αλλά οι Lloyds και ότι δεν αναλαμβάνουν σκάφη άνω των 15 ετών. Σίγουρα στον χώρο του καθαρού chartering από εταιρίες και γραφεία ούτως ή άλλος το σύστημα τα αποκλείει από μόνο του. Αλλά υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις σκαφών που καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες σχολών και άλλων που δουλεύουν ημερήσιες, κάτι που δεν απαιτεί το σκάφος να είναι καινούργιο ή μικρής ηλικίας.
   Το ερώτημα είναι, εφόσον είναι σωστή η ενημέρωσή μου, με πιο σκεπτικό αποκλείονται αυτά τα σκάφη τη στιγμή που τα ματάκια μας έχουν δει στο Αιγαίο να ταξιδεύουν υπερ ήλικα ποστάλια γεμάτα με κόσμο.....αν δούμε ξαφνικά να ανανεώνετε και αυτός ο στόλος τότε μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι όντως υπάρχει λογική σε αυτό, αλλιώς είναι αυτονόητο ότι οι προθέσεις τους δεν είναι καθαρές!!!
  Εξάλλου η αξιοπλοία ενός σκάφους δεν εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από την ηλικία του αλλά κυρίως από την συντήρησή του και νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά ανάμεσα σε ένα ποστάλι 30 χρονών και σε ένα ιστιοπλοϊκό της ίδιας ηλικίας.
  Από την άλλη ναι μεν οι Lioyds μπορεί να λειτουργούν με παραμέτρους ασφαλιστικής εταιρίας και να αποκλείουν τα παλιά σκάφη,όπως δύσκολες είναι οι ασφάλειες σε παλιά αυτοκίνητα και ηλικιωμένους ανθρώπους, αλλά δεν μπορεί να αφήνουμε στην τύχη τους τον κλάδο του θαλάσσιου τουρισμού,από τη μεγαλύτερη εταιρία ως τον απλό επαγγελματία.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το μήνυμα μεταφέρθηκε εδώ που ταιριάζει καλύτερα. Όπως μπορείς να δεις πιο πριν δεν δίνει o Lloyd's Register τα πιστοποιητικά απλώς ο Ελληνικός Νηογμωμονας συνεργάζεται με αυτόν μια και δεν είναι αναγνωρισμένος να δίνει πιστοποιητικά αξιοπλοίας για λογαριασμό ευρωπαικών χωρών.
 Βέβαια τα σκάφη αναψυχής δεν περιλαμβάνονται στην αναγνώριση και χωρίς αυτή μπορούσε να δίνει πιστοποιητικά ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας. Προφανώς μπάινουν πιο αυστηρές διαδικασίες όπως φάινεται από τις αποφάσεις της ΕΕ δεν υπήρχαν διαδικασίες πιο πριν. Αυτό ότι δεν παίρνουν πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας σκάφη μεγαλύτερα από 15 χρόνια μου φαίνεται λίγο ράδιο αρβύλα, πιο πιθανό να π΄ρπει να γίνει επιθεώρηση και αξιολόγηση του σκάφους πριν πάρει πιστοποιητικό αν είναι μεγαλύτερο από 15 χρόνια, αντί να το παίρνει με κλειστά μάτια.
Η σύγκριση με τα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας είναι ατυχής γιατί τα επιβατικά πλοία επιθεωρούνται τακτικά από τους νηογνώμονες και (πρέπει τουλάχιστον) να επιθεωρούνται και τη σημάια, καιτα λιμάνια υποδοχής όπως έχουμε δει παραπάνω.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Εφυγε από τη ζωή ο πρόεδρος του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα κ. Διονύσης Καλόφωνος*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα θερμά μας συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους του και σε όλη την οικογένεια του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα.

Επίσης, να αναφέρουμε ότι απ' τις αρχές Φεβρουαρίου ιδιοκτήτης είναι κάποιος Βούλγαρος επιχειρηματίας.

----------


## sv1xv

> Από την άλλη ναι μεν οι Lioyds μπορεί να λειτουργούν με παραμέτρους ασφαλιστικής εταιρίας και να αποκλείουν τα παλιά σκάφη,όπως δύσκολες είναι οι ασφάλειες σε παλιά αυτοκίνητα και ηλικιωμένους ανθρώπους,


Ο νηογνώμων Lloyd είναι διαφορετική επιχείρηση από τον ασφαλιστικό όμιλο Lloyds.

----------

